# Bear super kodiak & bear first strike xlr



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Super find!
Bear Super Kodiak 1971 60" 45#@28" Serial# KZ7872 built Grayling MI. Silver Emblem Excellent Condition.

Bear First Strike XLR 1993 27" 50# Serial# 1003282 this is a magnesium riser, Bow has NEVER been shot.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice looking bows. I'd love to have that Super Kodiak.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just found out the Super Kodiak is a 1970 model not a 1971 as in 71 the stabilizer bushing was standard.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump. Thanks


----------



## shooterbunn (Oct 3, 2017)

Id love that first strike if your interested in delling it?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM sent to shooterbunn. Thanks


----------



## Icenberg (Jan 9, 2015)

A real classic


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

shooterbunn says interest in dealing but no response from PM!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Interested BUT forgot to talk to WIFE first.


----------



## Penny12 (May 18, 2018)

I din`t agree


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Must have shyt off his spell check!


----------

